# first clean feel pathetic



## Itburnstopee (Apr 10, 2015)

Is 95lbs a good 1rm for a first time with cleans? What kind if accessory work would you recommend to help


----------



## Irish (Apr 10, 2015)

Some of the other guys will give more specific advice but one of the main things I'd say is work on your form. Watch lots of videos to show you how to perform the movement and repeat it over and over with a light weight until you can do it without thinking. The technique to this movement is where added weight comes in, not really in building mass.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's not about where you are, it's about where you're going.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2015)

Are you doing the power clean or clean and jerk?

Who cares what your numbers are, just work at getting them better. Some help with the clean would be cleans (techniQue is key and the best way to hammer home technique is to do them over and over again and film your sessions and get feedback), front squats, shoulder/lat/upper back work, deadlifts in a way can help your clean by allowing you to pull more off the ground, a lot of hip work to help with explosive hip extension, etc.


----------



## bugman (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn, again, I have to agree with the guys.  Don't focus on what others think Is a good weight to use.  You'll wind up either cutting yourself short or hurting yourself.  Use the weight that makes you work and keep your focus and for strong.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't clean.  I make my wife do it.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 11, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I don't clean.  I make my wife do it.



But I do the jerk part....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2015)

Hang cleans, hi pulls etc... gotta work on that technique and be fast getting under the bar.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can't stress front squats enough.  Learning how to drop under the weight will go a long way for this movement as it's incredibly technical.  It takes a ton of practice


----------

